# The Pet Club Part 2



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

New Home .......


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hiya girls, 

I just wondered if any of you could help me with my cat?
He's 6 years old, called Jack.  For the past year, he's sick every day, always twice, one right after the other.  I used to worry like crazy about this, and he's been for numerous vet visits, they say he's healthy and don't know why he's being sick, although one did suggest furballs.   

Anyway, its now to the point where its annoying me ... he will run away if I try to throw him out to be sick, or in the litter tray, he'd far rather be sick on my carpet or bed    which is ruining my carpets and causing me no end of hassle, particularly now I'm pregnant, so if he's sick, I have to lay a towel over it and leave it until DH gets home    

Has anyone ever had this, or got any ideas of what we can do?  We love him to bits, I don't like seeing him sick, and I don't like having ruined carpets! 

First sick is always brown and wet (like runny poo TMI) and the 2nd is always stomach bile.  He never throws up food.  He's got a lovely glossy coat and eats normally. 

SMC! (save.my.carpets!   )

Marie xx


----------



## CC1 (Mar 18, 2006)

Marie,

my cat cefa   suffers from the same, although he isn't sick everyday, just every couple of weeks, and it looks like just how your described,   like you had numerous visits to the vets and all say nothing wrong, although one said could just be his way of getting rid of his furballs. He seems normal in every other way, so I try not to worry too much (easier said than done I know) and just keep an eye on him for any other symptoms. If your Jack is being sick everyday, that does seem a bit excessive, but then again I'm not a vet, so what would I know, and if he seems fine in himself, that's usually a very good indication that its nothing to worry about. If your are still concerned maybe another visit to the vets may be in order to explain your concerns.

Good luck with your pregnancy, and my tip for your carpets would be, get rid of them, I did, had wooden floors laid instead, sooooo much easier to clean than carpets    .

Take care, Cheryl xxxx


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

my mums cat is the same marielou she's sick almost every day but there is nothing physically wrong with her.

sorry thats not much help to your carpet dilema - keep your doors shut so it can be limited to one room then when the carpets ruined get wooden floor.    sorry can't be of much more help.

Thanks again Angel for suggesting that book i'll get dh onto it tonight (I don't do the internet except fertility friends)

George has been really clingy with DH lately I'm wondering if its because of the bump (do you think he knows?)

Ginny, I cancelled that guy comming to the house cos he said he'd bring his rotweiler (to teach george) I didnt like the sound of that plus dh nearly had a fit when i said it was £75, how tight can one guy be huh?

Donna


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hiya ginny sorry we have had our dog for about 3 months now!


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Do any of you know where I can get an England dog tag for Jess


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Thanks for the cat advice ~ he seems to go ages without being sick, then being sick on a continious basis    Yesterday he was sick 4 times! (I was livid   ) 

We do have a lot of wooden flooring, but he seems to favour being sick on the landing/stairs (typical   ) ~ I've taken to spraying it, then laying a towel over it, and DH gets it up and cleans the floor when he comes home.  Nice to have a servant  

Marie xx


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Georgia

try e-bay, i got a great 'Welsh' tag for my boy.  I used a company called 'acelimited' - it arrived in a couple of days & I had no problems.  

Welshbird x


----------



## gem4aid (Aug 25, 2005)

Hi sorry but this is a rant comming up  

My mother phoned me this morning saying that her dogs had chased a kitten into their green house (didn't hurt it but scared it). When she got it out its one eye was closed so she took it to her vet who said the eye had been surgically removed and it had also gone blind in the other eye. The vet thinks it went blind after the other one was removed and then the owner probably couldn't cope so let it out.its only about 12 weeks old

My mother couldn't believe anyone could do this so went around all the local houses to see if someone had lost it. No one claimed it. So she contacted the RSPCA and the cat protection league and all local rescue/shelters and they all said the wouldn't take it and to have it put down.

How can society today be like this?
She is bringing it down to me to see if my 3 will let it stay. The are already house cats so it doesn't matter that this new one will not be able to go out. Hopefully they will accept it.

Anyway to the point does anyone have experience with blind cats or dogs? 
Any special requirements or tips for looking after it?
Thanks 
Gem


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

*Georgia* said:


> Do any of you know where I can get an England dog tag for Jess


They do them in pets @ home ~ sorry if you already know this now

Sara xxx[br]Posted on: 25/06/06, 09:15Oh i am so sorry to hear of the poor little kittens tale,  ,

Just looking on the internet for you for some info: 
http://www.thedailymews.com/articles/livingwithblindcat.htm

I also found a The Blind Cat Rescue & Sanctuary : http://blindcatrescue.com/ think it's american but i'm sure has lots of hints & tips

Breaks my heart to hear,

Good luck with kitten, give him/her looks of hugs and kisses,    
Saraxxx


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Gem

Thats truly awful about the poor kitten.  I worked for the Scottish equivilent of the RSPCA (no the rspca doesnt operate in scotland).  They usually don't take stray animals but will take an animal if its been cruelly treated which in the case it has, what did they say?  I don't understand why no one is able to help you with this poor defenceless creature.  I wish I could help babe.  

Have you gotten any further since you posted about it.

Donna


----------



## gem4aid (Aug 25, 2005)

Hi everyone 
An update on the kitten

The RSPCA and CPL said they couldnt help by taking him in the RSPCA did pay for a vet consultation.

He is very friendly to me but when one of my other cats aproaches he does start hissing. I hope this will stop when he gets used to them.
I think he has been hit by a car  his jaw seems wrong i cant explain how. he is also missing about half of his teeth. im not sure if cats have kitten and adult teeth or if they keep the same ones. and if they do if the adult teeth will still come through.

My DP doesnt really like him but wouldnt get rid of him, i think his dislike is because he hisses at the other cats and DP. We will just have to give him time. I think he would do better in a house as the only animal, possibly an elderly person. He spent 3 hours earlier just lead on my lap purring (and dribling because of his jaw).

will keep you posted.
Gemma


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Oh Gemma your post made my heart break


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Oh Gemma, that made me     How is the kitten now? 


Just wanted to pick everyone's brains about frontline for fleas from the vet's.  I buy it, but wonder if its worth the money, or are supermarket brand spot on's just as good?

Marie xx


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Hiya Marie
For once I have to say you get what you pay for. The cheap supermarket ones are pretty useless. Have a look at best pet, it may be cheaper than your vets. http://www.bestpetpharmacy.co.uk/search_results.asp?sec=22&category=Flea_Treatments
Love to you. 
Weebs xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Oh no i am in trouble ....  
about 8 weeks ago we adopted a wonderful little girl cat  ( you can see her photo) she is about 5 years old and a sweet little moggy who had a horrible life and was badly beating up, 

She has settled in wonderful and the sad thing is she is so loving i can't understand why when life has been so cruel to her, 

to cut a long story short it was quite clear she was a outside cat and after about 10 days was going nuts being keept in so i took her out and stayed with her in the garden keep bring her in with me this happened for a few weeks but now she is happy to go out on her own and knows her way round,  

However we have a big hunting problem, we have a fish pond and noticed we had a few fish around the garden and knew how that had happened   

when i see her near the pond i say no very loud and she moves,  ( is this ok ) ?

then i was in the kitchen and got the biggest shock when she greated me with a BAT   

and it was alive and flying OMG i was so scared it took me & dh hours to save the poor thing but it died of shock i think, 

then we had another fish, a bird and tonight a massive mouse  possible a rat, 

and DH has said he can't take it as she brings them in when he is in bed he gets up around 4am so goes around 9-10pm i have to get him up while we try and get the rodent out, and the cat jumps around so pleased with her self,  

I just don't know what to do she has a collar with a bell and is well feed and loved, i know these hunts are gifts for us but i am so scared of mice and things i due to start IVF very soon and can't bear the stress of wild life running around our house, 

Any ideas ~  
been thinking about keeping her in at night , or a one way cat flap but worried i would be asleep when she wants to come in, 

I love her to bits and would never part with her after all it's only nature she is a born hunter ....... 

Just don't want little scary presents ~ i mean the garden is full of lovely flowers why not a bunch of those  


sara xxx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Weebs,

Many thanks for that link, I've bookmarked it, and ordered some frontline from them ... I pay £15 for 3 at my vets, just bought 6 pipettes for £16.70!!! Bargin!! 

Sara ~ Oh dear, not sure if I've got any advice ... although my cats bought a bat home once too, so I understand how you feel!    Hmmm perhaps try keeping her in at night, we had to do this with our male cat Jack, as he was getting into fights with a local Fox   and would come home with his ears ripped open etc and it was costing us a FORTUNE not to mention us being worried sick one day the fox would kill him!  He HATED being kept in at first, would meow and scratch at the door.  I asked the vet, she said to give him a bowl of something nice in the evening (I buy him some gormet cat food, usually tuna flakes which he loves) and feed him that, he soon got used to the routine and now rarely asks to go out late at night.  

Marie xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks so much for the advise ~ do you have a litter tray for jake at night then as i'm not sure when she will need the toliet, 

I look on the net as to tell you the truth i just feel awful as it said i wasnt a responible pet owner if i let my cat out esp at night   ~ however i got her a new collar and she now sounds like santa's elf i will start bringing her in and locking cat flap when it gets dark, 

what we do for them hey ~ wouldnt change them 

sara xxx


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Just figured out how to add pics, check out my baby, this is him on holiday last year.

I love him soooooooo much, he makes me laugh more than any comedian you should have seen peoples faces when they walked passed and saw him lying on his lilo.

Hope it makes you smile too.

Donna

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi all,

Just need to ask a quick question.

My dog had her booster jabs yesterday and she's been sick today.

Is this a side effect?

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Prue (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Girls, 

Mrs_H-Was wondering how you were getting on with your pussy cat?

Mrs Redcap-I wish i could help hunny.
It probably is a side effect but i would let your vet know.

love
Prue.x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi All 

We have a plan Dh lets her out around 7 ish then when he goes to bed around ten ( he gets up realy best him ) we let her in but i shine a touch so i can see if she is carrying any gifts for us, then when DH is off to work around 5 ish he lets her out when i get up around 7-8 i get her in, 
this is working well and she sleeps most of the day, 

Think we have locked the cat flap for good, just one thing Dh is buiding her a little kennle or might put a cat flap in out shed as it rained this morning she was a little wet bless her i felt really bad, 

Mrs R ~ i don't think it would have anything to do with the injection, did you take her for a walk could she have eatten something not so nice or over done the grass ??  see how she is today make sure she is drinking and eatting if she isnt doing any of these things she may be unwell, i would call the vet but if she is still eatting/ drinking and being her self i'm sure it was a one off and she should be fine, 
 

Thanks Prue for asking, not sure how you add a photo to the post i wil try and work it out so i could show you my furry babies

sara xxx


----------



## Prue (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Sara,
Thats a really good plan.
With regards to the catflap on the shed,thats exactly what my DH did for our 3 cats.
Then when we were out at work etc...and it was raining they would happily go in the shed.
I put a blanket in one corner too.
When we 1st put the catflap in i had to carry the cats over to the shed to show them and i kept pushing them through to get them used to it.
love
Prue.x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Yes i think cat flap in the shed is a great idea now so does Dh less work for him   I think i will have to teach her how to go in & out of her pent house !


----------



## Prue (Jul 31, 2006)

Good luck.
love
Prue.x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I breed and show persians and they never go out because they are too expensive lol and also their coats could get matted! Felv Leukemia is a good jab to get for cats it prevent them catching that if they get caught in a cat fight.

A lot of pets get sickness and diahorrea depending on the jab they have, some animals don't get it from the jab but from the stress!


----------



## Prue (Jul 31, 2006)

Hey fellow pet lovers,
I have just got DH to put a photo up of my Furbaby.
She's pouting,can you tell!  

love
Prue.x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Owww Prue she is lovely !! 

I used to have a totally black cat i named Prince, 

She is stunning !!! 

Purrr Purrr 

Sara xxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

She's lovely Prue I used to have a black one too when I was little called Figaro!


----------



## Prue (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks girls,
I love cats and bunnys.
love
Prue.x


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Prue ~ Love your furbaby! I have 3 black cats ~ Jack, [name removed] and George, they're scrummy! Oh, not forgetting my tabby/white cat Emma! 

Sailiace ~ I love persians, I've never personally had one, but my aunt used to breed and show her's and I loved going over to help brush/groom them. Its my dream to have one, someday!

Sara ~ How is the plan going in regards to getting your cat in at night?

Vicki ~ It may be the stress of the jabs thats made him sick?

Ok, I have a dilemma. We have 4 cats, (2 aged 6, 1 aged a year old and a 14 weeks old kitten) and my mum is moving into a rented place for 6 months while she waits for her new house to be built. Unfortunatly, the house is taking longer to be built than expected, plus her house sold VERY quickly (same day as it came on the market!) so she's having to rent while she waits for her new place. Unfortuntly, she has only been able to find a places which won't accept animals, so I've offered to have her cat live with me for those 6 months. He's a neutured male, 15 years old, very friendly, loves other cats/people etc. I'm just worried as she has a distance ot drive him, and he is of an advanced age. Plus, of course, him fitting in with our 4. They're all friendly, get on well, but I think our eldest male (neutured also) will have something to say about being knocked off top spot! 
Any ideas or tips on introducing an older cat to the household? And I guess this means I'll need to stock up on Iams senior  
Plus, 5 cats!!!!   
Marie xx


----------



## karenx (May 6, 2006)

hello
can i join pet club 
i have two fur babys i have two staffies father and son they are my pride and joy
georgix


----------



## Prue (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Welcome Georgi.x

Marie-Oh heck,what have you agreed to!!Your going to have your hands full arn't you!
Its going to be very stressfull for your mums cat,never mind your lot.
I haven't got a clue how to help apart from saying GOOD LUCK.
Would it not be better for your mum to keep trying to look for a flat that takes cats whilst she lives in this new one.
I know its a hassle as she would have to move again but just thinking of the stress to the cats.
Saying that its only for a few months isn't it.
Or you could have your mum stay with you and have a house full! 
love
Prue.x 
[fly]GLYN TO WIN BIG BROTHER 2006![/fly]


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

I havent posted here for a while

I have a golden Lab who will be 5 in October

She really is my baby (for now)

Now i have a question.......

regarding sleeping and beds

She has had beds before but never really took to them
Shes always preferred to find a spot on the carpet

We moved into a new pad recently and now she wont settle at night and i think its just the fact that she cant find anywhere comfy to lay

I am thinking of getting her a new bed but not really sure what type to get her, am thinking that if i get her a bed that she climbs into she will feel enclosed and she doesnt like that

What kind of beds do your doggies have 

She does sleep in our bedroom, and likes to be close to mummy, the only way we get any sleep atm is letting her sleep on the bed with us, which isnt something i want to encourage

thanks for any advice

Emilyxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Emily, 

We have a labrador too, who also sleeps all over the place in the living room on the rug or on her chair as we call it but she does have a bed which she uses when i am out and when i tell her to go to bed if she is naughty ( eatten the cats food ) ... we did have a hard plastic one and put a thick blanket and vert bedding in it for her she liked it but i think never felt 100% comfy so i changed it for her also keep kicking it when i walked pass not a good idea i then got her one from Argos it is like a big cushion it fits her perfect she loves it and it can be washed which is such a bonus you don't want a smelly dog bed,  

with labs i think they are very inteligent you can train them to use something as a bed usally with the help of a markie   

Whats your little ones name, 
Our is called Libby she is black, 

Hope this has helped a little 
Saraxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

thanks for that sara

Isnt she cute how old is she

Ours is golden and called bouncer shes 5 in october
my where has the time gone

Incidentally, her name has no connection with neighbours who also had a lab called bouncer years ago!

Emilyxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Bless our Libby is nearly 2 on oct 2nd, she is too our baby   bless your little bouncer does look like the one on neighbours  but i think that one was a boy ?? 

It's funny both our dogs have names from neighbours   ( Libby Kennedy) 

sara xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Emily 
My two labby's had fleece blankets, but now have foam mats which I can hoover and wash
Sara I keep looking at the soft beds in argos which one have you got 

~Dizzi~


----------



## zipppy (Feb 7, 2006)

plz can i join ive got 2 black cats smokey n bandit


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Dizzi 

We have the Chocolate Stripe Amicor Large Pet Bed.  item 870/5022  she loves it, plus it maches out decor  


Hi Rachelle lovely names for you cats are they brothers ? how old 

Sara xxx


----------



## zipppy (Feb 7, 2006)

there sisters, 2 in nov


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Sorry sweetheart hard to tell from names,

there one month younger than my libby who is 2 on oct 2nd i'm not 100% sure of our cats age as she was from the rspca they think is is about 5, 

bless i bet they were a handful when they were tiny !


----------



## zipppy (Feb 7, 2006)

stil r a handful to b honest, they hate kids should b fun if we ever manage to have some


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Arhhh don't worry most cats don't like children or babies but they will get used to them, When my nephew was born i only had i wonderful little boy prince (cat) he was about 3-4 and had never seen a baby well as soon as my nephew starting crying Prince was trying to climb the walls to get out he hated it and when he used to come in if he saw my nephew he would just go out again not a very happy chap ! !  but if a baby was around all the time i think they just accept it in the end ........... then learn to run fast when they get to trodlers   

sara xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

Welcome to Rachelle lovely to see you posting

we used to have cats and agree with sara,our nephew used to live with us and he was about 12 months, they are pretty adaptable

Well we have got bouncer a bed  its so much fun (not) its like a beanbag inside but has a cover of cow print design if u know what i mean, have had to situate it behind my pc chair, once shes on it she settles ok but its getting her on it lol, i think its cos of the beanbag filling as she steps onto it!

Hopefully we will have a peaceful night but whether she sleeps on the dog bed tonight or our bed is yet to be seen lol

We have been rewarding her so she may think if i get on my bed i get a treat lol, its all new to her atm, but who knows hopefully thru time she will just go and get on bed when we tell her!!

Still cant believe shes gonna be 5 next month OMG

Dizzi how old are your 2

Sara hows libby, u may take a look at the bed u have cos ideally i would like to have one in the bedroom (pref not a beanbag filled one) and one in the lounge.

well thats me for now!

Emilyxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello everyone 

I havnt posted on here for a while but was asking for a bit of advice regarding my dog!!

She is 17 months old Alsatian and has been in season at the begining of april and is now in her 3rd week of being in season again! Firstly is this normal to come into season more than once a yr? I thought it was only once a yr for dogs! Also - she is driving me crazy at the moment being in season - is this coz of her hormones or what? She wont keep still!!!

Thanks

Kate xx​


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Kate

This is quite normal.  Its twice a year in the canine world!! Her hormones will be different, some *****es start nesting and others can be quite irritable but sometimes the restlessness is her trying to get to a dog so keep a close eye. 

Love Welshbird x


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

female dogs come into season twice a year but dogs can tell from well before they actually start. Around the 3rd week is when she will be interested in having her wicked way. Jess went into season around 7 months then we got her spayed at 10 months. Mind you two dogs tried to mount her today so she must still be smelling nice


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

kate...... i heard twice a year is the norm for a dog coming into season!

Bouncer was irritable.

Georgia...... Jess is gorgeous how old is she

Bouncer is not the norm it appears (DH says must take after me lol)

As i have said previously Bouncer is 5 next month

She had her first season June 2005!! altho she was almost 4 at the time!!

When i have spoken to the vet he says she probably has doggy version of pcos or something similar.

Seems to be a few of us with lovely lab!! (all doggies are lovely but i am a sucker for a lab!!)

love to all pet lovers
Emilyxx


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Hiya Emily Jess is 14 months now. It was a year yesterday that we picked her up and she went to a labrador party as well and met her brother for the 1st time 










This is her meeting her brother Alfie for the 1st time 









I joined last year a great website www.labradorforums.co.uk absolutely great site

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet websites.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thank you so much girls - i am not alone!

georgia - lol at jess!! Bet she enjoyed tha attention!! Awww a party for dogs - how cool is that?!!!

She has calmed down a bit now but im keeping her indoors and not taking her to the park as i know she will be chased by lots of male dogs! I was thinking about getting her sprayed but know i may regret it coz i would love to breed her

Kate xx​


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Girls 

Fellow lab owner/ lover but it's my feline friends i need some advise with what to feed my new kitten at the moment i am feeding him royal canin which he is not very impressed with, i tried a kitten wrt food called deans which made him stink   
I have got a selection of food from the breeder pro plan, Uno 1 , hills science (  etc but what i want to know is what do you feed your felines ! 
My moggy maisy loves felix and go cat, but as Rocky is a pedigree & an indoor cat i want him to have a very good balanced diet but with so many out there i am not sure whats best !! 

any advise welcome !


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I feed my four felines Hills Science but am considering going over to Royal Canin...


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Rocky just hates Hills ~ but royal canin don't do one for british shorthairs hmm it's tough hey


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

How many felines do you have Mrs_H I have four persians. They get on alright with Hills, I think I will keep my queens on the Hills as Royal Canin kitten is just too rich I think but am considering Royal Canin for my boys. Not sure what to do


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

We have 3, 
2 kittens ruby & rocky who are british shorthaired & maisy our moggy who is 5, it's so hard isnt it i know they do like the Royal Canin but i wonder if that's the correct diet many people talk of iams but i have never tried it, 
I am at the vets tomorrow they sell hills science so i hope they are not bias i want to ask what they should be on, i will report back, 

Do you breed ? how lovley a house full of cats !    

So hard too much to choice from 
Sara xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hi girls

sorry if this has been talked about before but just want some advise on what i can do to calm my baby (our dog tyler) during these horrid fireworks(have to say horrid while he is about )  

i have tried all the things i can think of (and the things suggested so far) other then going to the vets for some meds is there anything i can give him to help calm him? if not off to the vets for me as he is so upset with them and for some reason people think its ok to set them off from 3pm most days for the past 3weeks!!!!

xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hmm is feliaway also for dogs? I know vets can prescribe calming tablets MJ.

I do breed them I am due a litter on the 9th of November   Iams hairball is meant to be go I sometimes buy it and mix it in with the hills


----------



## Puglet (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear your baby's not been happy with the loud bangs.  It really can be frightening for some dogs, can't it?

Maybe you've already tried but have you heard a plug-in stuff called DAP (dog appeasing pheromone)?  It's a bit like room freshener but supposed work only for dogs, and help them calm down.

Having said that, I saw a vet prescribing diazopan for firework fearing dogs this morning on GMTV.  I know we'd all like to avoid medicating our dog unless it's absolutely necessary, but this could be the only solution.  I'm lucky my dog isn't at all fazed by it at all, though I have plenty of other (obedience in particular) problems with him!

Best of luck, and hope you're baby feels better soon.

Puglet x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

thanks girls for your advise

our vets did have the DAP poster int he waiting room and when i asked the vet she said that if the dog is that scared of soemthing then that wont help (this was in feb) and to be hinest we got him last dec so this is new to us!

gonna ring vets and sort soemthing out as it may sound harsh but im happy to give him what ever i need to for him to be happy

xxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Can't blame you MJ


----------



## Blue Lobster Keeper (Nov 21, 2005)

_*Hello there 

M J - Just read your post about your poor dog being scared of all the fireworks & found a product called Serene-UM (I have never heard of it or used it before tho ), whilst looking for dry cat shampoo as one of our cats came in covered in dirt & petrol yesterday . Here is a link to the Serene-UM - its the 4th & 5th product down:

http://www.puddlepetcare.co.uk/acatalog/dog_natrual_remedies.html#aMCDSERENEUM

Hope this info might help your poor doggy if you haven't found anything else *_


----------



## Blue Lobster Keeper (Nov 21, 2005)

_*Hello there again - sorry for the double post .............

I am wondering if any cat owners / lovers know of any good dry cat shampoos on the market, as our Zeebee came thru the catflap yesterday with petrol all over his back & it really did smell. He likes to hide under the parked cars that line the back of our flat in a quiet street.

We tried to wash it off with anti bac hand wash, as we didn't have anything else to use & thought it might be better than washing up liquid. He seemed very subdued yesterday, bless his little black paws . He just seems to be always shabby too - hoping the dry cat shampoo will do the trick ..........

Of course, our Zeebee abso hates water & really freaks out when we go anywhere near his coat with it & he is generally a moody git .

Thanks for any info that any of you might be able to offer *_


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

Sorry BLK i cant help with the cat shampoo thing

I have yet to meet a cat who likes water ours never used to!!

MJ hugs to tyler bless him, bouncer doesnt like them either mainly cos she has an ear problem and the bangs annoy her but luckily she doesnt seem too phased by them she lets a real continuous bark think shes telling them off for tyler!

Well Bouncer was 5 last week people keep saying shes no longer  a puppy but she always will be in my eyes, and last time i posted i was asking for advice about how to get her to sleep on a dog bed instead of our bed, which she has done since before she was 1!

Well i had tried several different types and it just werent happening

I did manage to get her to sleep on a blanket when she was in season but after her season we got rid of them!

I was chatting to my mum, and she bought Bouncer a new bed

Lord only knows what it is but when we first showed her it she was like time for  a quick exit, but i put it in our bedroom, when going to bed gave her a huge fuss and cuddle (nothing new in that) left her favourite toys on the bed and she settled down to sleep admittedly she sleeps beside our bed but its better than actually on the  bed!!

During the day, i leave it in the hallway, shes now started going and climbing onto it and curling up but only when dh is out or in bed strange enough so it makes me look a liar so i took some pics for proof lmao

As i said she was in season in sept, we went away on hols and since we brought her home, her nipples dont seem to have gone down but only 2 lots of them the back ones (nearer to her bum) look swollen

Anyone any ideas, i panicked and rang my vet as dh had left her in the garden for about 10 mins (i was horrified) well have rang them twice once when it happened when they said a mating takes 2 hrs and last week when i rang and explained the prob i spoke to the vet and he repeated as before i asked if i brought her in if he examined her would he be able to feel anything and he said no not for another month, i am fastly losing confidence in my vet for other things

Its so frustrating as shes booked in for speying in the new year

My DH just thinks maybe its age lmao

Time will tell i guess!!

Emxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hi ladies

took tyler to the vets today and now feel so mean as they gave me something to calm him down and now my poor baby is quiet "doppy" from the meds however its better for him as other wise he gets so upset by them- he keeps trying to walk about to follow me but he looks like a drunken bum!  (dh keeps tell me off for  ) as he is my shadow i had to carry him upstairs with me while i went to the loo and then back down! wouldnt mind but he weighs 22kg!!!! also got one of those DAP plug ins- not for the fireworks but hoping it helps him relax as he hates the bin men and the road sweepers which is a nightmare for me as i work mon and tue nights and its bin day on a tue- this tue i got 1 1/2 sleep before he came crying and woke me up!!!

em- ref the mating thing- kelly(lambklly2) dog molly now has 5 pups thanks to a 2min fumble!!! her neightbours dog got in her garden when molly was out in there garden and this is the result

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=0&pos=99

hi to everyone else- hope your fur babies are all well and doing ok witht hese yukky fireworks!

xxxx


----------



## Puglet (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Being a pug owner, I thought this video clip just sums up what they are truely like:






BTW, am I allowed to do this  ?

Puglet x


----------



## Puglet (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi Ladies 

I just wanted to let you know that I've a (1) brand new dog bed/house and (2) used dog car booster lookout seat for sale, listed in Items for Sale/Wanted/Swap section:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=73495.0

Please PM me if you are interested.

Many thanks.

Puglet x


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi,
can i join you ladies?

Ive got a 15 week old choc lab ***** called Millie.

Shes quite well behaved, but i wouldnt say she was an angel,  she chewed dh sky cable last nite!!!!

Julia x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya folks

MJ 

I have since changed my vet!!

Bouncer has a phantom pregnancy, and we were told off!! for letting her carry around her teddy, as shes acting mumsy and we need her to act like a doggie, was so sad taking all her soft toys away, we had to cut her food down too and her boobies are almost back to normal thankfully

She has to go back to the vet tomorrow, as she has a recurring ear infection it was quite yucky last week when we took her if it hasnt cleared up we are to get swabs done, this has been done in may but apparently showed nothing up, however its looking much much better now  

How is tyler after the fireworks, they are still letting them off around here

Julia welcome honey, wow a chocolate lab a friend of mine has one of them
hes a minx he chewed through next doors wall, they could see his nose the other side

Bouncer is a 5 yr old lab, who we have had since 8 weeks old and has never chewed anything, her only fetish was eating socks!!

Even now if socks go missing we ask her and she just wags her tail lol

hope all our fur babies are doing ok

Love Emxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi girls 

Just a quick post!! 
Emily our Libby loves socks so much if i drop one on the way to the washing machine / dryer she is very happy to help me pick it up run off and chew it up   
Sorry to hear about Bouncers phantom pregnancy, it must have been so cute her carry her little ted round   
Julia what a wonderful choice of dog ! a Lab for Life ! they are so amazing but i am bias our libbby is a Black Lab she is now 2 like Emily we have had her since she was 8wks, Libby was quite naughty thou and i chewed all my leather shoes never the cheap ones    but she is wonderful now ! manily as i am at home most of the time and also i take her in the car if i am vising parents or friends i also drop her off at my mums if i am out for the whole day so she can "babysit"  

Enjoy !!
Sara xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hi girls

tyler is not too bad now however ickle buggers still setting fireworks off- he has been hidding under the coffee tasble for the past few nights

Em- good on you for changing vets- poor bouncer- i hate taking things off tyler!

Mrs_H-im the same as you- if out all day tyler goes to his nans(dh mam) and if just popping out to my inlaws he tends to come too as nana spoils him!(he dog was put down with old age last july)

we have had tyler a yr on the 9th dec.......well thats the day he came home- we got him from our local dogs trust- he was only in there for 5days before we chose him (chose him on dec1st) as as they dont know his birthday or excate age(we are his 3rd and last family and been in dogs trust twice) we have decided that its his birthday on dec 9th and he will be 4 (they said they think he was born end of 02/begining of 03) i woulnt give him up for the world- he has got me through some rough times- amazing how much love you feel for them and vise versa

oh well enough of my doggie rambling! 

hugs to al furbabies

xxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

ahhh MJ i was nealry   at your post i totally know what you mean your little one is so lucky to have a life long home with you, 3rd time lucky hey such a shame their are so many dogs in need but not a shame you have him ! 

Our maisy rescued cat was kicked in the face and beaten & staved   i was helping out at the local cats protection /rspca & she came in & came stright home with me, poor little thing, we now have a very loving well feed happy little girl she is about 5 and i too have chosen the day she came to us as her birthday, 

We are at the process of changing our vet, A) because they are so over priced  but mainly because we asked for the dead vaccination for our new Kitten and they gave he the live and the  leukemia one which we didnt want as he will be an indoor house cat and Dh has made him a outdoor pen for the summer well a summer house thing really, their was no need now out little Rocky is suffering sticky eyes and diarrhea we have put him on a diet of chicken & rice i have been told it can take 21 days to clear up, my vet is saying she did the right thing,   

Sorry went off on one then .... i only wish our house was bigger so i could have more furry babies

sara xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

i have to say if it wasnt for me having just gone back to work(to say up for more tx) i would defo have another dog- i have to say the people who had tyler before us wanted him as a "guard dog" he didnt even bark whent he dog went let alone scare anyone! he does now bark at the door but is a house dog as such as hates buses/bin wagons/road sweepers - we take him to the beach once a week but he kcvks off if he seens the buse when getting him on the beach

we went to our local rescue centre the other week to see if we found another dog (sadly not one which would settle as well as tyler) and it breaks my heart to see so many dogs in there (normally 2-3 a kennel and about 25 kennels) i would strongly say to anyone who is thinking of getting a dog to look there as i have found tyler has such a loving nature and just needed a good stable home(just like a child)

i could go on for days about Tyler and how cross u get about how people treat animals

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

MJ what a lovely lad u have there in tyler  to him and to you

Sara.... i changed my vet because i wasnt happy with the care he was giving and it seemed to me he was giving me horror stories about her ear like because its recurring we will have to look at reconstructing her ear drum at the cost of £500 dont get me wrong its not the money aspect but i have taken her to 2 different vets since and they both said the op isnt necessary, and i dont want to put bouncer thru anything that she doesnt need

I would love a kitten, but Bouncer hates cats and yes it maybe ok once she got used to it but i dont feel it would be fair to either her or the kitten

DH would love another dog (i think labrador) but i just dont think we have the room, the kennels where Bouncer goes to is also a rehoming place, and he had a litter of puppies from a dog that was abandoned dh said oooh but i said nooooo!!

Julia Labs really are loving am sure u will find that out in time, theres another lady that posts here who has a chocolate lab if u scroll back a couple of pages u may see her posts

Well hope ur all snuggly warm with ur furry friends

Emxx


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi ladies

My poor old pup is scared of the fireworks, idiot neighbour was setting them off the other saturday right next to our fence so they ended up in our garden, he done it on purpose cos i called the police to him a while ago.

Quite annoyed with mil and fil, dh asked if we got a pup, would they pop up some dinnertimes and take her for a walk, they agreed, but its now done 4 weeks since her jab and theres no sign of them!

She had a good treat the other day though, i ordered a kong toy which came with the biscuits from ebay, postman decided as it wouldnt fit through the letterbox, he would throw it over the back gate, and of course, Millie has a dog flap, so by the time we got home, she'd ate all the biscuits and was just left with the kong!!  Anyone got any good ideas what to fill them with?

Julia x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hi girls

ref kongs- when we got tyler they advised us about these and the trainer for dogs trust said to put a  bit on cheese in side and put it all in the microwave for a few seconds till the cheese melts and then rolls the kong round so the cheese speeds round the inside and doggies will tka eages to lick it all out (hope it makes sence)

tyler is doing well now that the horrid fireworks have stopped

hugs to all fur babies


xxxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi MJ 

I am really pleased Tyler is doing ok now ~ some idiots are still setting of fireworks here i guess the shops must sell them half price after 5th   the sooner they ban them the better except public displays were it is controls i mean i have a very large fish pond with lots of fish and found the remains of a firework in it poor little things  could have poisoned then  

Any way  ~ look like Rocky my BSH kitten will need to go to vets on Monday as he has had diarrhea for over a week even thou i have only been feeding him chicken breast and rice saying that he has put on 1lb in weight but i just want something to help him as it can't be right ! 
any ideas girls i am 100% sure it's due to his jab .. but you never know 
Hope all your fur babies are safe and well 
Sara xxx


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hiya
Can I join you please? i have 10 week old staffy pupppy Lucy who we absolutly adore but she can be very naughty at times lol. She gets her final injection on Wednesday so we will be able to take her out for her first walk a week after that we cant wait.
Take care everyone
Love Andie and Lucy xxxxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Andie 

ah lovely pup great name ! ~ Bet you can't wait to take her out ~ just a little tip i used to walk my Libby around the house on her lead so it wasn't totally alien to her on her 1st walk as she has so many other things to worry about, (noise of the road, new smells people keep stopping you asking about the pup ) 

It's so exciting having a new fur baby isn't it, enjoy 

sara xx


----------



## icky (Oct 6, 2005)

Can I join please?
i have a 19month old choc brown labrador charlie, who is our world.  he can be naughty at times but that makes him who he is

Icky xxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Oww we have a lot of Lab owners me inc we have Libby our black labrador who is 26 months old, They are just the best ~ our lib gets away with everything she is always begging with her paw for food ~ 

here's a little pic


----------



## icky (Oct 6, 2005)

Ahh Mrs H she looks gorgeous.  Charlie just looks at us with his sad eyes 

xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

Does anyone have any issues with their labs (or dogs) barking

We were reported to EH for Bouncer barking

Now the thing is i think she barks when she hears a noise and we have a maisonette above us and they are noisy as anything

Surely its just a dog thing isnt it they hear a noise they bark

Any tips on how to stop her barking (kind ones only)

I have moved her bed away from the hallway where she can see people passing by so she wont bark there, and when we leave her the last few days we close her in the lounge/hall with access to bedroom so she can get to her toys and water/food etc

Since we did this shes barked once (at the postman when he was chatting to dh)

Anyone got any other tips

Em


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Yeah i know what you mean those eyes ~ you just can't tell them off because when you do libby bows her head and does the eyes   she wins everytime  

In our old house libbys best friend was a choc lab named george even a year later if she see's a choc labby she goes mad & wants to play,



Em ~ Eh that's a bit OTT ~ i have to say tho we are very lucky libby doesnt bark at all if she does ever it's just the one bark, this used to worry me but i guess all dogs are different she did bark like mad at a police officer in the street once  , 
I wonder if treat training would help tell he no barking when she starts and if she stops give her a tip bit tiny bits of cheese is libby's fab treat i cut them up very small but she will do anything for them,  ~ this is the only thing i can think of lots of praise when she dosent bark or stops barking, but you must give her the command No Bouncer in a different tone, 

but em at the end of the day your bouncer is just trying to do her job and warn people she is their protecting you so its a hard one  

Sara xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Sara

Thanks hun

I have to say since we closed off the door to the hallway, there has been no barking at all so hopefully this is the key but the neighbours above are always banging and it sounds like a herd of elephants at times all hrs of day and night

when shes looked like shes about to bark i have been saying no bouncer and giving cuddles and she doesnt bark then i cant say what shes like when i go out tho, altho shes not home alone all that long as i only work 12hrs a week

My mum saw an ad in a magazine for a collar, and it gives a small shock when they begin to bark so they stop, but i dont like the idea of that at all (she offered to buy us one but if she does i will never use it)

I did suggest to my dh i didnt go to work and stayed home with bouncer but he didnt buy it    

Will ring EH in morning and advise what measures i have done 
and am going to ask for more information re the complaint we have an idea who it is, under freedom of information act and see

Thanks hunny

Hugs to libby

Emxx


----------



## icky (Oct 6, 2005)

sorry Em can't help you there Charlie doesn't really bark.  Just at the strangest things, hot air balloons, people in hoodies 
Hopefully closing the door to the hallway has solved the problem

xxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Good Luck with EH ~ Hope they can help i complained to EH as next door they had 2 boys who reved up motorbike in the back garden poor libby & maisy was so scared i was worried about the risk of petrol and kids on bikes but i was told it would take over 6 months of noting down times and trying to record the noise to even get them sent a letter   ~ i am sure the person who has complained has gone OTT as if bouncer barked that bad you would know ! ~ a dog may bark as it's owners are coming to the house but dosent mean they have been barking non stop, at the end of the day the dog has a right to speak   

Big no no for those collor IMO as unless a dog is barking non stop all day every day i feel it may be cruel as it seems Bouncer is only trying to alert you and warn you of noisies and inturn things she is warning off anyone, you know labradors are so protective of there owners not that they would ever bite but they just want to keep us nice and safe, cuddles and prise is the best way to go, 

i am out about the same time as you hun esp if i have to go shopping i try not to leave libby more than 4 hours at any time give her a good walk before i go out she sleeps when i am away and is ready for another walk on my return,  you know i have often wonder what they get up to when we are not in but i bet you all they do bless their hearts is sleep, 

unless they are a puppy then it's chew chew chew   , 

sorry going on now ! Have to take Rocky to the vets again as sadly his little diarrhea problem has not stoped, i feed him cooked chicken & rice for days now given him everything going pro-kolin , canikur tablets, i re~ wormed him with a paste, i have done everything & he still has very loose stools ~ how the how i can take the vet a sample i will never know  starting to worry a bit but as he is eatting, playing and hasnt lost any weight (thank god) i am hoping it's not serious,  just been 4 weeks now which is far too long,   

will let you know 

Right better get busy speak soon ! 
Saraxxx
Hug & kisses to Bouncer


----------



## Blue Lobster Keeper (Nov 21, 2005)

_*Awwwwwwwwwwwwww, I hope Rocky gets better soon, Mrs H. Must be a worry for it to go on that long .

Sorry to butt in, but I'm wondering if any feline lovers can help me with a little question ...........

We are just wondering how long we can leave doing our Zee Bees booster vaccination before we have to start the whole vaccination process again .

The thing is, we have 2 cats & there is more than 6 months between each of their booster vaccs & my partner has to take time off work each time to take them to have their vaccs done as I don't drive & have health issues.

We take them to a lovely cat kennel nearly every year when we go abroad for 10 ish days & therefore have to keep up with their vaccs ..........

Many thanks for any info any of you lovely ladies can offer us *_


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

Sara aaaaaw poor rocky, i hope the vet can shed some light on the diarhoea hes been having it seems u have done all of the right things

Just a thought it could be the chicken is it fresh chicken you are giving to him??

My vet suggested using lamb or duck, i hope that the vet can get rocky sorted out

Hows libby

BLK i am not sure about a cats, but our vet told us that Bouncer could go 2-3 months before needing the whole course again, i guess u could always give them a call and make an anonymous enquiry

Icky i remember speaking to u when charlie was just a few months old!!
how time has flown by!!

Julia how is millie getting along hun hope all is well

MJ hows u and tyler

Well i rang the EH this morning (took them an age to answer the phone and the woman dealing with it isnt in til wednesday!) I spoke to one of her colleagues, and i explained about our neighbours banging if they kept their noise down perhaps she wouldnt bark! and also told her of the other neighbour whose children keep trying to open our front door (luckily i keep it locked all the time!)

Told her of what i have done to help with the problem
She told me so far all thats happened is someone rang to complain, and she feels from what i have told her, that i have taken sufficient measures to stop the problem.

over the weekend, Bouncer barked once and that was when the postman came (she was just coming back from her walk)

Shes just looking after her mummy lol, if i want to ring back in 2 weeks and see if they have recieved a log back, i can do but the lady i spoke to doesnt think they will so  will be end of story!!

PHEW

Love to all
Emxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Em, 

Phew i hope that is the end of EH ~ poor Bouncer she has a right to bark silly people, 
we ended up taking Ruby as well the vets and they pooed on the way ~ matt has to stop the car for me to be sick ~ i'm not very well at the moment so that was all i needed, 
however after the vet checking them over ~ using the poo sample to send to the lab talking to me about everything i had been doing she thinks it's a case of sensitive diet is needed at £17 per bag   we are trying that for a week-10 days awaiting for the poo sample results she suggested another course of wormer but i am not happy about that as i have wormed them many times since they have been here and really don't think that's it also the wormer causing diarhoea so a bit   

So we are to only give them Hills Prescription Diet I/D nothing else & keep our fingers crossed i can not believe all that cost us £108.00 that's so expensive what if i didn't have that money they should have checked as it was for 2 cats it's not even worth contacting the insurance as after paying the excess   oh well can't not take them so lets hope we can get them feeling better soon, 

Libby has been in a bit of a pre xmas diet as she come everywhere with me visting people at chrsitmas they all give her treats, meat & tip bits last year i got told off by my vet as she was 4lb over weight well now she is a lean shiney black girl has her jab in 2 weeks they can't say anything she has done really well all the extra walks have helped, 

sorry to ramble sending all your fur babies loads of cuddles 

Sara xxxx


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Gosh, what a load of posts to catch up on, i havent really read them all properly, so its just a quick hi to everyone.

Millie (4 mth old choc lab) is full of life, chewing and digging for england, we have had to resort to a fence round the flower beds and lawn as she was just wrecking stuff and as she has a dog flap and is use to it, we didnt want her to have to stop using it and stay in the kitchen all day.

One of my cats died last weekend, he was only 1 year old, he was missing for over 4 days and my neighbour spotted him in her garden on Thursday morning, dont know how long he had been there for, but it was still a shock.  Poor little Alfie.

Julia x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Julia 

I am so so sorry to hear for your sad lose little Alfie RIP little man   

I sadly have lost two cats to RTA over two years it breaks your heart took me a long time to get over it ~ hope your labby will help they are always so willing to give big hugs 

Sara xx


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Julia so sorry to hear about Alfie. May he be at peace at Rainbow Bridge. I can remember when Jess was 4 months old this time last year as well wow she was a ickle poop. But she is now 16 months and is the love of my life xxx


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Ladies.

Thanks for the messages about Alfie.

Julia x


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi ladies
Julia so sorry to hear about Alfie hun

Took Lucy for her second injection today so in a weeks time we can take her out, we cant wait so excited lol
Hope everyone and their furbabys is ok
Love Andie and Lucy xxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi

I've only just found this thread!! 

Can I join in?  I've got a 2 year old Golden Retriever called Teddy and 4 cats (which were dh's before we got married) they're called Oscar, George, Clio and Charlie.

I've got an understanding with the cats, but Teddy is my baby really I love him to bits!

I'll read back through some of the posts at weekend but just wanted to say Hi for now! 

Take Care all of you and your furbabies!

Amanda xxx


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi Mandy
Wow what a house full you have must cost you a fortune to feed them  
We took my staffy pup lucy to the beach for the first time yesterday, heart was in my mouth as we let her of the lead but she stayed really close to us. She had sand up her nose and everything. She also fell in a rock pool so we gave her a nice warm bath when we got home.
Taking her to beach again this afty with our nephews and a football should be fun
Take care ladies and furbabies
Love Andie x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Andie

They do cost a fortune to feed!  Although we go on a special trip to Pets at Home about once a month which keeps it cheaper we buy dog food in a great big sack which dh staggers to the car with!! 

Teddy loves the beach and any sort of walk where he can get off his lead although he never strays far from dh he does push his luck if there's just me and him! 

Enjoy your outing today..

Axx


----------

